#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [商品] 龍的書包!!

## hosun

龍的書包!!
好想要啊!

----------


## Raistlin

小說裡是人騎龍

現實是龍騎人

囧

----------


## 迪亞狼

> 小說裡是人騎龍
> 
> 現實是龍騎人
> 
> 囧


哈哈（笑翻）
有道理~XD

這書包蠻帥的一ˇ一
但是即使我有可能也不敢真的當背包背出門．．
可能拿來當演戲用道具~

P.S.應該不便宜吧...

----------


## 龍爺啦~

有的話爺爺會很想背在街上耶OAO(幻想中請稍後謝謝....

----------


## 狼王白牙

好像看到這位主人把手機放在龍的嘴巴裏頭
背著逛街還真是吸引目光的最好道具  :onion_59:

----------


## M.S.Keith

我也好像要一個~不過好像很貴@@
手放進龍頭中~感覺有點微妙.........

----------


## 芬狼

嘎！！精品啊！！

哪裡有賣！！

我要買啦ＸＤ

----------


## 歐里爾

背著這麼帥的背包怕會被偷耶...
不過會變成注目的焦點?!  (不錯耶>~< /)

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

本文已由作者自刪

----------


## 楓葉飄落

很期待說...

但是如果是我不會背出去..

會放在家中珍藏呀！！

背出去好像有點怪怪的，

引人注目?!

----------


## 北極狼

那條龍很像真~
小心被牠的火燒傷!

----------


## 嵐隱

好棒~^^
適合收藏~
但不實用...

不知道翅膀能不能收起來~
不然坐捷運時一定會被擠斷的~XD

----------


## Katsuya XII

手機裝在龍的嘴巴裡會不會掉呀

----------


## 桂圓

> 手機裝在龍的嘴巴裡會不會掉呀


別擔心 有舌頭扣帶XDD

----------


## 千千龍

感覺材質不錯
好想有一個
不知道到哪買
不過要是能將翅膀改大
尾巴增長

就能使出
傳說中的
神龍擺尾!!(踹飛  :onion_20:  )
我要藍色的...

----------


## 九賀

XDDD
很帥氣阿~~

如果有人背這支龍出去的話
我會很想餵他東西吃...(被巴

----------


## 狼漪

哈哈~整個就是很可愛xDD
他的嘴巴還可以放手機呢~

----------


## 胡狼烏加

好像不能洗的樣子.....(洗完大概就爛掉了)
髒了怎麼辦....

----------


## 隼

好想買
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
走在路上是注目的焦點
不過
路人到底在想啥麼是重點
小心被偷
也不能洗
那翅膀可以拿下來嗎？
－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－－
還是很想買阿～

----------


## 小V狼

嗷?嗚!! 
居然有這種包包
帥耶!!

 嗷嗚~~ ( 高興地 )
小v狼也要、小v狼也要!!
(謎之音:煩)

----------


## 狄風

不錯耶~
那書包配上那個人的黑色外衣滿搭的哩~

不對
重點不是人和書包搭不搭
那個書包真的滿cool的

----------


## wingwolf

哇哦，真是不錯的東西^^
有賣的話，我一定用搶的！！！
（被踢飛）

不過就算買到了，我可能也不會把它背出門。
不僅會吸引一些“不懷好意”的目光……
還會……有些傻？？

感覺挺適合拿給 哈利·波特 用呢^^
（這種東西大概只適合電影……）

----------


## 風之殤

超想買的

真的背出去應該很妙吧

我想路人應該會想說這個人怎麼了

背一隻龍走在路上

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

唉...好想要阿
背著出去一定很有特色
就算有了也不知道敢不敢背著出門
畢竟髒了或壞了會心疼0.0

----------


## vnri

好想要2個一個留作紀念一個拿來背
一定很帥氣又好看.不過那有再賣阿
真希望台灣也買的到  :狐狸心跳:  

好心動喔

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

很酷..........
很想要啊！
有沒有狼的版本.........

打開書包的時候............
是解''否''........

(老師：你幹嘛沒帶書)
(被龍吞掉了.........)

----------


## tsume

太炫了吧  :狐狸嚇到:  !!!!!!
我要阿  :狐狸超不爽:  !!!!!!

當然, 有狼的話更棒  :狐狸心跳:   :狐狸心跳:  ~~~~~

----------

